# VE PRO 7 on a single Machine and its Benefits



## BasariStudios

Is there actually any benefits to using VE PRO on a Single Machine 
without a Server? I did some testing tonight, VE PRO7 and Cubase 10.5 Pro.
I was using very little number of tracks but was just trying to calculate
what would i benefit. 1 BBC SO PRO Instance and 1 ARO Instance.
Full Mics on on both, all Mics. Mirrored the same 2 Tracks in Cubase too.
Using the 2 in Cubase only i would go about 50% CPU Usage, both, 
real time and average. Using the 2 in VE PRO it was reading about 
35% CPU usage. My Task manager shows 10% but that's not important now.
Then i played all 4 tracks at once, 2 in Cubase 2 in VE PRO. Of course
both sides show the same amount of CPU usage as i did before but what
i guess was realizing was the thing that now at 50% CPU usage in Cubase
i can play 4 of those tracks instead of 2, the other 2 being on VE PRO.
So all this RANT above the simple question is:
Is there any Benefit to using VE PRO 7 on a single machine?

Thanks


----------



## heisenberg

Much ink split here on this topic. Answer is yes. Piling on the mics is an interesting experiment but do it up for real, use search here. There is LOTs on this very topic. There are also a bunch of excellent lengthy tutorials on YouTube about how to set things up to get good processing mileage out of your machine. Number of instances across cores is key to process management. If you are chewing through 35 to 50% of your CPU on a few but large mic setups, things are not set up properly. Shouldnt do that in Cubase. There you go, off to search...


----------



## BasariStudios

heisenberg said:


> Much ink split here on this topic. Answer is yes. Piling on the mics is an interesting experiment but do it up for real, use search here. There is LOTs on this very topic. There are also a bunch of excellent lengthy tutorials on YouTube about how to set things up to get good processing mileage out of your machine. Number of instances across cores is key to process management. If you are chewing through 35 to 50% of your CPU on a few but large mic setups, things are not set up properly. Shouldnt do that in Cubase. There you go, off to search...


Thanks...but...Abbey Road One on almost everyone's PC does the same with a lot of Mics on. As far as spreading to Multiple Cores goes i have no clue what i have to do with it besides the DAW it self.


----------



## dzilizzi

I think it may depend on how good the DAW and instruments are at spreading use through multiple cores. By using 2 programs rather than one, the CPU does the deciding how to delegate cores to each program rather than, say, Cubase, if that makes sense. It should be slightly more efficient. I'm also wondering if running something like Ableton as a slave would be more efficient also. Put some of your instruments on that. 

Might be an interesting experiment to try. I'm not quite sure how to track it though. Is there a way to record CPU performance?


----------



## heisenberg

In the words of the immortal Bob Newhart, "JUST STOP IT. JUST STOP IT" with the mic placements and continually repeating things that don't work.

Like I said, you use search, you will find reams and reams of material on this topic of using VEPro on a single machine to good effect. Many, many testimonials to its benefit.

I'm out of this thread. I'm watching an incredible recital right now. Ciao.


----------



## dzilizzi

heisenberg said:


> In the words of the immortal Bob Newhart, "JUST STOP IT. JUST STOP IT" with the mic placements and continually repeating things that don't work.
> 
> Like I said, you use search, you will find reams and reams of material on this topic of using VEPro on a single machine to good effect. Many, many testimonials to its benefit.
> 
> I'm out of this thread. I'm watching an incredible recital right now. Ciao.



It's more the why that interests me. And I've been watching a lot of VEPro videos lately because I am setting up a slave machine, so I have questions.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

@amadeus1 has a good video showing some cool tests in Cubase.



Also, another major advantage is that once you load a VEPro template (and leave it preserved), you don't have to reload anything when switching projects. This is a massive time saver when dealing with multiple cues.


----------



## BasariStudios

Thanks guys, good points and i am doing a lot of research now, my other question is:

I had a topic about using or throwing away an extra i7 5820k i have with 32GB RAM and i think a Strix 960. My main Machine now is an i9 10900k with a Strix 2060 and 64GB RAM. I am planning on using VE PRO 7 either on Local PC on main Machine or network to my 5820k. What is best for me now, easier workflow and other benefits. Upgrade the 10900k to 128GB RAM and just use a single Machine with VE PRO or...upgrade 5820k to 64GB RAM with a nice SSD and Network it with VE PRO? Thanks


----------



## BasariStudios

Jeremy Spencer said:


> @amadeus1 has a good video showing some cool tests in Cubase.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, another major advantage is that once you load a VEPro template (and leave it preserved), you don't have to reload anything when switching projects. This is a massive time saver when dealing with multiple cues.



Thanks, i did some tests similar like this and same results,
it gives you a lot of free resources for the same patches.


----------



## heisenberg

An i7 5820K with 64 megs of RAM with VEPro would be a very good machine using Cubase as the DAW and of course offloading most of the processing to VEPro. Most people would be very well served with that configuration and a large and full template, let alone the monster machine you have.


----------



## BasariStudios

heisenberg said:


> An i7 5820K with 64 megs of RAM with VEPro would be a very good machine using Cubase as the DAW and of course offloading most of the processing to VEPro. Most people would be very well served with that configuration and a large and full template, let alone the monster machine you have.


Thanks, i might do that, upgrade both, to 128 gb and 64 gb respectively
and then offload some of the stuff to the 5820k. I got VEPRO and the
Licenses laying around collecting dust anyways. I almost dissasembled
this 5820k pc and almost threw it away if it wasn't for this forum.
Then i read and realized that the 5820k was actually a lot of peoples main machine.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

BasariStudios said:


> Thanks, i might do that, upgrade both, to 128 gb and 64 gb respectively
> and then offload some of the stuff to the 5820k. I got VEPRO and the
> Licenses laying around collecting dust anyways. I almost dissasembled
> this 5820k pc and almost threw it away if it wasn't for this forum.
> Then i read and realized that the 5820k was actually a lot of peoples main machine.


You could also try using the single i9 with 128GB, and if it's not powerful enough (which I highly doubt), you could add the "old" machine. Upgrading the RAM on just the i9 is probably gong to be $600 because I think you'll need to add four 32GB sticks (replacing your current RAM). Depends on your mobo, I guess.

Do you have VEPro 7? When I upgraded from 6 to 7, you lose your additional licenses (used to get three). VSL forces you to buy additional licenses now. But if you're just on the single machine, you're already covered if you move to VEPro 7....which is awesome in it's own right.


----------



## BasariStudios

Thanks


Jeremy Spencer said:


> Do you have VEPro 7? When I upgraded from 6 to 7, you lose your additional licenses (used to get three). VSL forces you to buy additional licenses now. But if you're just on the single machine, you're already covered if you move to VEPro 7....which is awesome in it's own right.


I am thinking the same, upgrade the i9 to 128GB and take it from there.
VE PRO 7 already doubled my Power on the i9 plus the extra RAM i might
even end up using just 1 machine which is a lot less complex and less chances
of screw ups down the line and stuff. I was on VE PRO 5, i had 2 License, 
i upgraded to 7 and its as you said, one License only. If i decide to slave the
5820k i will have to buy another license OR...what if i use 5 on the Slave
and 7 on the Master? Can 2 different Versions talk to each other?
If not screw it...if i decide to go that road i will just buy another License.
Yes, the RAM is close to 600$, the 64GB i have is about 2 months old,
i can claim RMA with NEWEGG and in the meantime just purchase the
128, and the one i have claim that i just wanna return it, done it before.

Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

BasariStudios said:


> Can 2 different Versions talk to each other?


From what I was told by VSL, you need the same version on both machines. I bought an additional license during a half price sale they had last year.


----------



## Ben

Jeremy Spencer said:


> From what I was told by VSL, you need the same version on both machines. I bought an additional license during a half price sale they had last year.


Exactly, but you only need a license for the machines where you are running VEP instances. So if you host VEP only on a secondary setup you will just need one license for that system. The connector plugin inside the DAW does not require a license in order to run.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

I’m really looking forward to adding VM1 to my VEPro workflow, the latest version is supposed to be available soon.






Vienna Vouchers 3+1 Free - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Ben said:


> Exactly, but you only need a license for the machines where you are running VEP instances. So if you host VEP only on a secondary setup you will just need one license for that system. The connector plugin inside the DAW does not require a license in order to run.


Thanks Ben! I’ve been using VEPro for years, and only recently discovered this. I now keep my second license (on its own dongle) in a safe place in case something happens to the dongle on my slave.


----------



## BasariStudios

Ben said:


> Exactly, but you only need a license for the machines where you are running VEP instances. So if you host VEP only on a secondary setup you will just need one license for that system. The connector plugin inside the DAW does not require a license in order to run.


Aaaahhhh thank you! Now i understood, so the Master does not need
a License where you open the actual VST Plugin, it just stays installed
and works without a License...You need the actual License just where
you actually open the stand alone Instance.

Thanks again


----------



## jcrosby

The flip side that rarely gets mentioned about VEP is that it isn't _magic_ in terms of how it handles your CPU, it just adds an additional buffer. THAT is VEP's "magic". If using 2 buffers in VEP with your DAW set to a 64 sample buffer, your real world buffer is actually 192 not 64.

That said some DAW's perform better with VEP than others... My two main DAWs are Logic and Live; Logic for the heavy work, Live for sound design and less complex projects....

Logic handles VEP like there's nothing there... Live tends to be more fussy. If I have a small to medium VEP template both DAWs behave fine more or less... If I have a VEP template that's leaning toward the heavier end Live falls apart quickly, Logic more or less isn't bothered until I have tons of instances loaded that Logic couldn't handle on its own either... This typically translates to multiple instances hitting past the 50% mark playing back at the same time. I have to really push the envelope for Logic to fall apart though, whereas Live starts struggling noticeably sooner... This echoes the same behavior I see hosting instruments directly inside each DAW. Live falls apart quicker at the same buffer, and generally requires a higher buffer to run smoothly compared to Logic.

Short version; VEP doesn't magically enhance CPU use via some kind of amazing multi-core CPU algorithm, it simply adds more buffering time which can be achieved in most instances by simply raising your DAWs buffer.


----------



## Ben

jcrosby said:


> VEP doesn't magically enhance CPU use via some kind of amazing multi-core CPU algorithm


Yes, yes it does 
Some DAWs have already good multi-core code so no big improvements there, but others have not. 
But imo more important then the performance improvements is the workflow improvement.


----------



## jcrosby

Ben said:


> Yes, yes it does
> Some DAWs have already good multi-core code so no big improvements there, but others have not.
> But imo more important then the performance improvements is the workflow improvement.


Definitely! I think VEP is great. I just think a lot of people new to VEP who plan on running it on the same machine focus on the CPU angle, (even I did when I first bought version 5).


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

jcrosby said:


> Short version; VEP doesn't magically enhance CPU use via some kind of amazing multi-core CPU algorithm, it simply adds more buffering time which can be achieved in most instances by simply raising your DAWs buffer.


In Logic, it most certainly does. It spreads out the core distribution, which is a huge benefit.


----------



## g.c.

If you're still looking at this, Guy Rowland has a series of tutorials on setting up and building a template with VEP7 and Cubase 10.5.
I'll add, if you re using Synchron instruments with or without VEP, VSL recommends using SSD's to run them on, and in Cubase to load them as Rack Instruments.
In Cubase, disable "ASIO GUARD". They have never worked well together.
Do not mix players. 
Again , the Rowland tuts gave me some good ideas for this. Good luck!!
g.c.


----------



## Ben

g.c. said:


> In Cubase, disable "ASIO GUARD". They have never worked well together.


You can also just disable it for all VEP plugins in the Cubase plugin manager.





Important Notes For Cubase Users | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info


----------



## jcrosby

Jeremy Spencer said:


> In Logic, it most certainly does. It spreads out the core distribution, which is a huge benefit.


Core distribution hasn't been an issue for me in Logic in years. Logic distributes my tracks evenly across cores with no issues. Do you have multithreading set to Playback Tracks only?

Live mode still is what it is, but even a super heavy VEP instance can cause live mode to choke. (Happened to me on a brief in December. It was the same instance every time, and always resulted in me having to disable instruments inside that instance before I could record additional MIDI if two or more tracks from that same instance were already playing back MIDI).


----------



## dzilizzi

g.c. said:


> If you're still looking at this, Guy Rowland has a series of tutorials on setting up and building a template with VEP7 and Cubase 10.5.
> I'll add, if you re using Synchron instruments with or without VEP, VSL recommends using SSD's to run them on, and in Cubase to load them as Rack Instruments.
> In Cubase, disable "ASIO GUARD". They have never worked well together.
> Do not mix players.
> Again , the Rowland tuts gave me some good ideas for this. Good luck!!
> g.c.


Thanks. I knew about ASIO guard and using the rack from my research and the VSL manual. Guy's videos didn't come up during a search. I will look for them.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

dzilizzi said:


> Thanks. I knew about ASIO guard and using the rack from my research and the VSL manual. Guy's videos didn't come up during a search. I will look for them.


Here’s part 1...I believe there’s 3 in total.


----------



## dzilizzi

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Here’s part 1...I believe there’s 3 in total.



Thank you. I think I will watch them all tomorrow.


----------



## BasariStudios

Ok, back to this:
Is there a huge difference in performance between connecting a Master and a Slave PC thru the internet Router vs connecting the 2 PCs directly with an Ethernet Cable? I am asking using VE PRO7. I am connected to the same Router and wanted to test. On the Slave which is an i7 5820k even with only one single instance of Diva it crackles. VE PRO CPU Performance meter is like up to 70% while on Taskbar is only 13% (i know why that is like that) but is this poor low performance due to being connected thru a Router and not directly? The reason i am asking is, if it can not handle even one Diva than there is no point of investing over 1k into that. One Diva chokes it, what will happen with 20-30 tracks of BBC SO PRO?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

BasariStudios said:


> Ok, back to this:
> Is there a huge difference in performance between connecting a Master and a Slave PC thru the internet Router vs connecting the 2 PCs directly with an Ethernet Cable? I am asking using VE PRO7. I am connected to the same Router and wanted to test. On the Slave which is an i7 5820k even with only one single instance of Diva it crackles. VE PRO CPU Performance meter is like up to 70% while on Taskbar is only 13% (i know why that is like that) but is this poor low performance due to being connected thru a Router and not directly? The reason i am asking is, if it can not handle even one Diva than there is no point of investing over 1k into that. One Diva chokes it, what will happen with 20-30 tracks of BBC SO PRO?


That’s weird. Try connecting straight across and see if there’s a difference (but there shouldn’t be). I remember running Diva on my old slave without issue, it was an i7 2700k.


----------



## jononotbono

Yeah man. VEPro is amazing on a single machine or many machines! What do you want to do?


----------



## BasariStudios

Jeremy Spencer said:


> That’s weird. Try connecting straight across and see if there’s a difference (but there shouldn’t be). I remember running Diva on my old slave without issue, it was an i7 2700k.


Thanks. I did connect directly and then i opened like 6 Divas with the heaviest Patch and it worked like a charm plus remember, the slave PC is not even clean or set for Audio, its all bloatware on Win7 not even 10, i was just testing. My question is this. My Mobo on my master 10900k has regular Ethernet port plus it came with a 10GB Ethernet Card which is installed, i guess i am better off using that one. The Slave also has 2 Ethernet Ports, 1 Intel and 1 Realtek. I ordered some CAT 8 Cables too.


----------



## BasariStudios

g.c. said:


> If you're still looking at this, Guy Rowland has a series of tutorials on setting up and building a template with VEP7 and Cubase 10.5.
> I'll add, if you re using Synchron instruments with or without VEP, VSL recommends using SSD's to run them on, and in Cubase to load them as Rack Instruments.
> In Cubase, disable "ASIO GUARD". They have never worked well together.
> Do not mix players.
> Again , the Rowland tuts gave me some good ideas for this. Good luck!!
> g.c.


Thanks, i actually watched all 3 of them. I always use SSDs but i do 
not understand why use racks only, what difference could that make.


----------



## colony nofi

For anyone that is interested... 
it is very easy to setup a test with cubase running at 64 buffers and using VEP (so the effective buffer is 192)
And then test with similar instruments at 192 only all natively in cubase.
Also try it at 128 / 384

Anyway - @jcrosby is kinda right in that the performance delta isn't that great when you take this into account - but in some instances it can still be a help / can still improve performance appreciably.

But also @Ben is very correct when he outlines that the improvements to workflow are useful to loads of us here especially when using similar instruments across many cues / doing more orchestral stuff. I find less use for when there's loads of hybrid/synth things, where the management of the tracks/plugs etc etc is just easier all done in nuendo.


----------



## BasariStudios

BOY! does VE PRO 7 make a difference, Local and Slave.
I am running Local on i9 10900k and slave on i7 5820k.
Just the Local more than doubled the amount of tracks,
VSTs and VSTis i can use. Ran a 50 Tracks song on Local
VE PRO while Cubase CPU Performance was not even
5%, 1 Buffer on VE PRO. If i ran that only in Cubase it
would cross 50% CPU. So 50 Tracks on Local VE PRO
and Cubase still free for another 50 Tracks...nevermind
the other 50 Tracks and 32GB RAM coming from Slave
without any problems at all, 2 Buffers.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## BasariStudios

Ben said:


> Yes, yes it does


Ben, help Please!

Thanks in Advance, i am trying to better understand the Setting to my Advantage.
I read the Manual too but a little Confused. I am on an i9 10900k, 10 Cores and
20 Logical Processors/Threads, if that is correct. Originally i had it Set Up at 10 Threads
per Instance, running 2 Instances only but nothing left for Cubase, i am using Cubase
on the same Machine. I am confused between Threads and Cores, my VE PRO shows
20 Threads which means it shows the Logical Processor and not the Physical Cores.
I do not have any performance Problems yet but i need to open some Threads for Cubase.

What would be the best Standard Setting for 2 Instances and Cubase on this Machine?

On my slave Machine i am on i7 5820k which is 6 Cores and 12 Logical Processors,
in there i run only 1 Instance of VE PRO 7 and i have it set at 12 Threads which is ok
because there is nothing else running on that PC and its amazing.

Thanks


----------



## Ben

BasariStudios said:


> Ben, help Please!
> 
> Thanks in Advance, i am trying to better understand the Setting to my Advantage.
> I read the Manual too but a little Confused. I am on an i9 10900k, 10 Cores and
> 20 Logical Processors/Threads, if that is correct. Originally i had it Set Up at 10 Threads
> per Instance, running 2 Instances only but nothing left for Cubase, i am using Cubase
> on the same Machine. I am confused between Threads and Cores, my VE PRO shows
> 20 Threads which means it shows the Logical Processor and not the Physical Cores.
> I do not have any performance Problems yet but i need to open some Threads for Cubase.
> 
> What would be the best Standard Setting for 2 Instances and Cubase on this Machine?
> 
> On my slave Machine i am on i7 5820k which is 6 Cores and 12 Logical Processors,
> in there i run only 1 Instance of VE PRO 7 and i have it set at 12 Threads which is ok
> because there is nothing else running on that PC and its amazing.
> 
> Thanks


I just answered this question on our forum as well. In short: this should work just fine, if you run heavy plugins in your DAW you might want to lower the thread count to 8-9 per instance.

Some technical background: If you assign threads to an instance the hardware threads are still available to the system. The OS manages the threads in a pool and assigns different tasks to the next best available thread. Still, if there are too many software threads running on the same hardware threads (your cores + hyperthreading cores) the OS has to switch between the different sw-threads continously to guarantee a certain minimal response time. Switching between these tasks/sw-threads consumes some CPU-time, which is not a big problem if there aren't too many task-context-switches.

You can imagine it like cooking burger for a big party. Sure, overall it would be faster to first finish all the ingredients and then combine all burgers at once, but try this and the people will start a revolution and find another cook 
Therefore you would do a batch of a few at once and start the next batch as soon as the current one is completely finished, even if overall it will take more time. (burger-parts = tasks running on same thread, finished burger = processing output, burger-batch-size = thread-count, cook = your OS, party guests = your devices, storage, monitor, and of course the user itself)


----------



## BasariStudios

ROFL! Thank you Sir!


----------



## iMovieShout

With regards to Montreal's VM1 app, I've just come across this (randomly whilst looking for something else), and its sparked my interest, but I have some questions:

1) Does it have to be run from an iPad? Can it all be run from Windows (Windows 10 in my case) ?

2) Has anyone managed to get the VM1 Helper app to run from an IOS emulator running on an Android SMART TV box? As is the case with my Liine Lemur setup (ie. I run Liine Lemur on 2 Android Smart TV devices connected to 2 separate touchscreens, and would like to incorporate VM1 in to one of the screens displays).

3) With 12 Windows Servers each running VEP7, does the VM1 GUI become messy and difficult to navigate with so many instances ? 9 of our Windows servers has between 192GB and 256GB RAM running an average of VEP7 14 instances with between 12 and 48 channels of 16 Kontakt (or other plugins). 2 more servers run VEP7 with between 20 and 40 channels of VSL's Synchron Player, and then 1 other VEP7 server loaded with 42 instances of between 10 and 20 Kontakt plugins. I currently use MRemoteNG to effectively manage each server remotely (plus a MacPro for additional VEP7 plugins when needed), and that works fine, but I wonder if VM1 can actualy improve workflow efficiency?

4) Is it possible to control Kontakt and Synhron Player instrument controls (faders, knobs, menus) from within VM1?


I'm guessing the takeup on VM1 has been slow, given that the rate of development and now feature deployment seems to have been fairly slow, but hopefully someone here has had a chance to tinker with it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

jpb007.uk said:


> With regards to Montreal's VM1 app, I've just come across this (randomly whilst looking for something else), and its sparked my interest, but I have some questions:
> 
> 1) Does it have to be run from an iPad? Can it all be run from Windows (Windows 10 in my case) ?
> 
> 2) Has anyone managed to get the VM1 Helper app to run from an IOS emulator running on an Android SMART TV box? As is the case with my Liine Lemur setup (ie. I run Liine Lemur on 2 Android Smart TV devices connected to 2 separate touchscreens, and would like to incorporate VM1 in to one of the screens displays).
> 
> 3) With 12 Windows Servers each running VEP7, does the VM1 GUI become messy and difficult to navigate with so many instances ? 9 of our Windows servers has between 192GB and 256GB RAM running an average of VEP7 14 instances with between 12 and 48 channels of 16 Kontakt (or other plugins). 2 more servers run VEP7 with between 20 and 40 channels of VSL's Synchron Player, and then 1 other VEP7 server loaded with 42 instances of between 10 and 20 Kontakt plugins. I currently use MRemoteNG to effectively manage each server remotely (plus a MacPro for additional VEP7 plugins when needed), and that works fine, but I wonder if VM1 can actualy improve workflow efficiency?
> 
> 4) Is it possible to control Kontakt and Synhron Player instrument controls (faders, knobs, menus) from within VM1?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the takeup on VM1 has been slow, given that the rate of development and now feature deployment seems to have been fairly slow, but hopefully someone here has had a chance to tinker with it.


VM1 is really cool, I was fortunate enough to be a part of the Beta testing for VM1 v2 (which was just released).

1) No, you don't need to run it from iPad. You can simply load it on your main machine and it connects to any VEPro servers from there. You can run the iOS version as well, and it also connects to any of the VEPro servers. For example, you can have the iPad running VM1, which you can then use to control/view your servers. There was an issue with connecting to a local server on mac Catalina, but I'm hoping it was recently ironed out.

2) You don't need to run the Helper app any more from what I understand. Not sure how your scenario would work, but I would just load VM1 on your main rig, and then extend the VM1 window onto one of your additional screens.

3) Like 12 actual separate machines? Yikes! Regardless, the new app has a cool dropdown "tree" menu option that shows all of your connected servers. You can then open each one individually and open each instance/channel from there. It's pretty slick.

4) No. You can load available VI's/FX from within the app, but can't go into the actual plugin to make adjustments.

There's some quirks, such as you cannot solo a channel from within the app unless you are in stack mode. There's a still a few things that need to be ironed out, but overall, it's a really cool app for anyone running VEPro templates.


----------



## iMovieShout

Jeremy Spencer said:


> VM1 is really cool, I was fortunate enough to be a part of the Beta testing for VM1 v2 (which was just released).
> 
> 1) No, you don't need to run it from iPad. You can simply load it on your main machine and it connects to any VEPro servers from there. You can run the iOS version as well, and it also connects to any of the VEPro servers. For example, you can have the iPad running VM1, which you can then use to control/view your servers. There was an issue with connecting to a local server on mac Catalina, but I'm hoping it was recently ironed out.
> 
> 2) You don't need to run the Helper app any more from what I understand. Not sure how your scenario would work, but I would just load VM1 on your main rig, and then extend the VM1 window onto one of your additional screens.
> 
> 3) Like 12 actual separate machines? Yikes! Regardless, the new app has a cool dropdown "tree" menu option that shows all of your connected servers. You can then open each one individually and open each instance/channel from there. It's pretty slick.
> 
> 4) No. You can load available VI's/FX from within the app, but can't go into the actual plugin to make adjustments.
> 
> There's some quirks, such as you cannot solo a channel from within the app unless you are in stack mode. There's a still a few things that need to be ironed out, but overall, it's a really cool app for anyone running VEPro templates.


Thanks Jeremy. So I have taken the plunge, downloaded and installed the 3 files (2 of which are Apple dmg which I don't need as will be running it from Windows10). However, when I click on the VM1 Helper icon in Windows, all it does is start an app in the Notification Centre. Right clicking on the app doesn't give me any options to open up the main window. So how do I actually run it? I've looked at the various 'getting started' videos but there aren't any clues as to how to get this thing running.

I have temporarily disabled the firewall and antivirus software, but that makes no difference.

Thanks.


----------



## iMovieShout

jpb007.uk said:


> Thanks Jeremy. So I have taken the plunge, downloaded and installed the 3 files (2 of which are Apple dmg which I don't need as will be running it from Windows10). However, when I click on the VM1 Helper icon in Windows, all it does is start an app in the Notification Centre. Right clicking on the app doesn't give me any options to open up the main window. So how do I actually run it? I've looked at the various 'getting started' videos but there aren't any clues as to how to get this thing running.
> 
> I have temporarily disabled the firewall and antivirus software, but that makes no difference.
> 
> Thanks.


Ok. I've worked it out. Windows isn't yet supported!!!
They send you the main app to run from MacOS or IoS, with a listener / Helper app for Windows. Thats it.


So unless they decide to provide the main app to run in Windows, then sadly this is pretty useless for me right now. Money back time!!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

jpb007.uk said:


> Thanks Jeremy. So I have taken the plunge, downloaded and installed the 3 files (2 of which are Apple dmg which I don't need as will be running it from Windows10). However, when I click on the VM1 Helper icon in Windows, all it does is start an app in the Notification Centre. Right clicking on the app doesn't give me any options to open up the main window. So how do I actually run it? I've looked at the various 'getting started' videos but there aren't any clues as to how to get this thing running.
> 
> I have temporarily disabled the firewall and antivirus software, but that makes no difference.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, I honestly don't know, as I'm on Mac. On my mac, it just shows up as a regular App icon...I click on it, and it opens. I don't recall seeing anything about VM1 Helper when I used it, maybe it's a Windows thing. Did you get an updated manual for V2 as well? I noticed they only have the previous version of the manual on the website (from 2019). From what I understand though, it does work on Windows....their website even mentions Windows 7 and up.


----------



## iMovieShout

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Sorry, I honestly don't know, as I'm on Mac. On my mac, it just shows up as a regular App icon...I click on it, and it opens. I don't recall seeing anything about VM1 Helper when I used it, maybe it's a Windows thing. Did you get an updated manual for V2 as well? I noticed they only have the previous version of the manual on the website (from 2019). From what I understand though, it does work on Windows....their website even mentions Windows 7 and up.


Ok so I wrote to the guys at support, and they have admitted that Windows support won't be available for a while. Talk about misleading marketing etc. Even their website claims Windows support!! 

Anyway, I've offered to Beta test their Windows software, when its available. Meanwhile, I'll see if I can get a MacOS emulator to work on Windows10


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

jpb007.uk said:


> Ok so I wrote to the guys at support, and they have admitted that Windows support won't be available for a while. Talk about misleading marketing etc. Even their website claims Windows support!!
> 
> Anyway, I've offered to Beta test their Windows software, when its available. Meanwhile, I'll see if I can get a MacOS emulator to work on Windows10


Wow, that's really goofy. They need to update their website so that it's clearly understood.


----------



## mscp

TRDR (just the title).

I use VEP since version 6 on a single machine, and it has been great. I adore VSL! The fact I can go from Nuendo to Pro Tools without having to load my template data is cosmic. I also premix all the orchestral components (including Proc/FX) within VEP. It's such a great piece of software.


----------

